# R & R Radiator 2000 Tradewind, National



## AkLyon (Apr 4, 2015)

My engine keeps overheating on the uphill. I have cleaned radiator with engine cleaner, replaced thermostats. The big problem was the oil breather hose stopped in front of the radiator so I fixed that but I think the damage was done. Now I want to take the radiator out and have it cleaned inside & out, also when it's out I can do & check some other things.
What I would like to know is there any info or videos out there to give me some pointers on taking the radiator out.
Aklyon


----------



## C Nash (Apr 4, 2015)

Aklyon, have you "really"cleaned the radiator flues.  have you let the cleaner soak and washed with pressure not high pressure.  Dont want to damage the fins.  Sometimes it takes several flushes to get the greese out of the fins. Can you stand behind it with the fan on and feel a lot of air flow.  just cant stress enough how important it is to keep washing the outside of the flues. Let us know what you do.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## AkLyon (Apr 5, 2015)

C. Nash
Thanks for getting back. But on the cleaning out, I spent a week on sparing out the radiator with engine cleaner, trying different kinds, letting it soak overnight. It's just to clogged.  This is why I going to take it out and have it cleaned. And no there is very little air coming through but on the edge you can feel how much air is being pushed. Also why its out I can check other things, Its not easy with the radiator kaling and fan. I can't really get to the radiator from the inside, theres just no room.
this is why I was asking if anyone has taking out one before. believe me this was not my first thought. with it out I can change the belt and check water pump.
Thanks
Aklyon


----------



## C Nash (Apr 5, 2015)

Aklyon
If there is no air flow it still has to have greese and dirt in the flues. If you get them clean you will feel air flow with engine running. Son had the same problem and he just kept cleaning till air flowed. Fixed the temp cllimb on hills. Wish i could help on removal but never did one. Hope by responding it keeps it as new post so maybe someone that has did this will respond.


----------



## AkLyon (Apr 11, 2015)

To all
After standing there looking at my radiator I decided to take it out and I'm glad I did. After a day and half I got it out and found out there are two radiators together. One for turbo and one for water.  Now I no why when trying to clean it out from the inside I was only cleaning one side of the turbo rad. from the out side you are only cleaning one side of the water rad.
After seeing them out, they where so dirty and clogged, in between them.  It was a great feeling getting in and driving up a hill 16 miles long in the desert and the gauge climbed only 1/8 ", no bells buzzers going off. I might have my overheating problem fixed.
Aklyon.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 11, 2015)

Thats great Aklyon.  thanks for coming back and lettins us know.  Now you can tell others how to take them out.


----------

